# lowrance elite 7 hdi



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

What Do You Guys Think About ThIs Unit? I Know Its Not The Hds But Its In My Price Range? I Believe It Has Downscan,Sonar, And Gps Mapping. I Think I May Need To Purchase A Mapping Chip Of Some Sort. Let Me Know What You Think. I Believe Bruce Has One Like It And He Catches Some Fish From What Ive Seen. Maybe I Can Book Loy To Show Me How To Use It If I Purchase It This Weekend.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

This is my elite 7 mounted on te trolling motor. Left is sonar and right is down scan. The is a pic of Stripers


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

aerigan said:


> What Do You Guys Think About ThIs Unit? I Know Its Not The Hds But Its In My Price Range? I Believe It Has Downscan,Sonar, And Gps Mapping. I Think I May Need To Purchase A Mapping Chip Of Some Sort. Let Me Know What You Think. I Believe Bruce Has One Like It And He Catches Some Fish From What Ive Seen. Maybe I Can Book Loy To Show Me How To Use It If I Purchase It This Weekend.


I have the humminbird 1199. 2D and side scan is great but I think lowrance has better down images than hummingbirds.I caught fish 50% rely on technique I've learn from hiring a guide.50% rely on the FF.Without a good FF its like fishing blind.With a good FF but no learned technique is like fishing deaf. Get your FF and hire a guide help set it up and show you how to catch fish.FF straight out the box don't have the right settings.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I would be glad to go with you and do a set up trip. I enjoy doing them and learning about different units. Those elite series, with a good solid installation, are great units. 

I get more than I can process in real time from my HDS 10, but I'm still in the learning curve and getting better all of the time.I have had it two years now.

I used a 2nd generation sonar unit for more than 30 years and could use it great. I learned to run it on manual settings at about 80% sensitivity and leaned how to spot bait, small fish, obvious trees, rock to soft bottom and even one spices from another in certain situations.
I say 2nd generation beacuse the flasher was the first, I never had one of them. 
The first unit I had was a hand me down Lowrance unit that had a lot of pixels for the screen. It was 2nd generation as it was mono screen.

With the advent of color a new scale was available, hardness to softness of the fish signal. So you can tell the soft return of a cat fish skin as compared to the hard sclaes of a an adult striper. This to me, is the 3rd generation sonar. 
Then I guess the fourth generation is structure scan. It is that much more information for the fisherman. You can judge the size of the fish very accurately with structure scan, and delineate it from other non fish underwater structure and it's almost like the all seeing eye, lol!

Mycolacason, thta's a good structure shot of stripers on the down scan. that is just what they look like on mine when they are thick under the boat. And the comparison sonar screen makes it much easier to see how the top layer of fish hide those on the bottom with sonar, the structure scan lets you see clearly all through it.
Is that someones lure I see going down making the blue trail?

I have noticed that the fish signal look much different in warm compared to cold water on the structure scan, for the same fish, size and type, anyone else notice this?


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes sir that was my line and jig!! I use that a lot when I have fish suspended I can see what depth my lure is at & depth of fish. Helps me catch more. 
I have noticed a color difference as well.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> I would be glad to go with you and do a set up trip. I enjoy doing them and learning about different units. Those elite series, with a good solid installation, are great units.
> 
> I get more than I can process in real time from my HDS 10, but I'm still in the learning curve and getting better all of the time.I have had it two years now.
> 
> ...


Awesome idea. Can you come to Toledo Bend? I have the HDS 8 and would love an opportunity to have someone do some training.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*electronics*

This is my elite 7 mounted on te trolling motor. Left is sonar and right is down scan. The is a pic of Stripers

with cannon downriggers I would limit quick on what you are showing with the Lowrance....plotter with cursor up on left marking distance and bearing to the school 
showing on downscan on right.....that is if the fish were willing to bite!

d law 
Liberty


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Momma's Worry said:


> This is my elite 7 mounted on te trolling motor. Left is sonar and right is down scan. The is a pic of Stripers
> 
> with cannon downriggers I would limit quick on what you are showing with the Lowrance....plotter with cursor up on left marking distance and bearing to the school
> showing on downscan on right.....that is if the fish were willing to bite!
> ...


D Law- they were. We caught a 2 man limit that day.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I will come to Toledo in exchange for a crappie trip there, I bet we can work it out. Send me a PM or email.

Yeah mycolcason that's a screen that to dream for! When it looks like that the action can get wild.
BBJim and I used the screen today to get lined up with some big white bass suspended, it's pretty cool to see it on the machine and know to the inch where your jig is.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Update...........I Bought It And Should Be Delivered In Three To Five Days. I Will Get It Installed And Be Calling You Shad Slinger!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Loy you are so correct. When I first got it and was jigging and saw the lines up and down I was wondering what it was then I snapped!! Wow what a difference that makes!!

aerigan awesome choice !!


----------



## Kenner81 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Lowrance Elite-7*

You will be very happy with it. I bought one two months ago and it has been awesome. I went form an older Garmin to the elite. What a huge difference it makes. A great detailed look under the water. The base map in comes with isn't too good....but I bought a Navionics chip and it is pretty cool. Have fun with it.


----------

